# Did they really find anatasia?



## logan_run (Feb 5, 2020)

In 2007.they found remains of two children it was identified as grand ductless amtasia and her brother.I wonder if that is true


----------



## .matthew. (Feb 5, 2020)

They were chased out in a coup and people kept saying they survived? I can't remember much from Russian history.

If it's what I think I remember, they were probably killed - coups don't last long if you let heirs survive


----------



## Elckerlyc (Feb 5, 2020)

logan_run said:


> In 2007.they found remains of two children it was identified as grand ductless amtasia and her brother.I wonder if that is true


Why doubt it? The chances they could have survived the assassination are negligible. Especially so were it concerns Aleksej, considering his illness.


----------



## Dave (Feb 5, 2020)

They carried out DNA analysis in 2018 and proved the bodies found in 1979, and the bones of the other two children found in 2007 were all Romanovs. 
DNA Analysis Confirms Authenticity of Romanovs' Remains

They also analysed samples of the hair of several of the impostors and proved they were not Romanovs. If there is any doubt, it is only because the Russian Orthodox Church disputed the identifications, even after the DNA tests confirmed it, but they have no grounds on which to dispute it.


----------

